# Cheddar & Gouda



## murraysmokin (Nov 4, 2019)

15 lbs of each should last for a little while.  Love this time of year in Michigan.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 4, 2019)

Looks like a fine batch of cheese. I bet it's going to be good.

Chris


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 4, 2019)

Oh man that makes me want to go home and fire up the smoker right now. Got a drawer full of cheese waiting for some smoke! Bet its gonna be good!


----------



## PassTheFlux (Nov 4, 2019)

Wow...  I have yet to do cheese in the smoker and have really thought about doing it, this just put me over the edge, time for some cheddar and mozzarella!

What type of wood are you using?  temps?


----------



## murraysmokin (Nov 4, 2019)

Amazen smoker with pitmaster choice & apple pellets...is always my go to...then vacuum seal & let it sit for a while if you can resist the temptation...I did fresh mozzarella once & didn't like it that much the gouda is the first to go then the cheddar around here.


----------



## tropics (Nov 4, 2019)

Looks good I did a small batch last week
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Nov 4, 2019)

PassTheFlux said:


> Wow...  I have yet to do cheese in the smoker and have really thought about doing it, this just put me over the edge, time for some cheddar and mozzarella!
> 
> What type of wood are you using?  temps?



This is cold smoking. Using a smoke generator of some sort. A good many of us use the A-Maze-N tube or tray smokers. I mostly use the 5x7 tray loaded with either apple, comp. blend, or hickory. You don't want the temp to get over 90-100 degrees. My last batch the temp never got over 50 degrees.


----------



## xray (Nov 4, 2019)

Nice haul of cheese there! That’s gonna be good!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 4, 2019)

Nice. Love that full smoker of cheese!
I cant seem to find Gouda around here that isn't already smoked!


----------



## Norwester55 (Nov 4, 2019)

browneyesvictim said:


> Nice. Love that full smoker of cheese!
> I cant seem to find Gouda around here that isn't already smoked!


The only non-smoked Gouda I was able to find around here was the "Great Value" 8 oz'ers  at Walmart in Salem. Not high quality cheese but at that price ($1.88 lb IIRC) with a little smoke added it's pretty good. Smoke improves everything!

Looks good murraysmokin!


----------



## murraysmokin (Nov 4, 2019)

Yes I use the Amazen to cold smoke...got the gouda at costco & the cheddar is the Tillamook good stuff.


Steve H said:


> This is cold smoking. Using a smoke generator of some sort. A good many of us use the A-Maze-N tube or tray smokers. I mostly use the 5x7 tray loaded with either apple, comp. blend, or hickory. You don't want the temp to get over 90-100 degrees. My last batch the temp never got over 50 degrees.


----------



## xray (Nov 4, 2019)

Nice haul of cheese, it all looks good!!


----------



## Norwester55 (Nov 4, 2019)

murraysmokin said:


> Yes I use the Amazen to cold smoke...got the gouda at costco & the cheddar is the Tillamook good stuff.


I'll have to look again at Costco, I haven't seen Gouda there.


----------



## PassTheFlux (Nov 5, 2019)

Steve H said:


> This is cold smoking. Using a smoke generator of some sort. A good many of us use the A-Maze-N tube or tray smokers. I mostly use the 5x7 tray loaded with either apple, comp. blend, or hickory. You don't want the temp to get over 90-100 degrees. My last batch the temp never got over 50 degrees.


Ah ok.  I was thinking my dyna-glow wide body on the top shelf would be perfect for cold smoking here in VA.  I am guessing about 5 lit charcoals and some mesquite wood should keep it under 100 degrees.  Your thoughts?


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 5, 2019)

Good looking cheese!
Can't wait until it gets cool enough around here to smoke some cheese & lox!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Nov 5, 2019)

PassTheFlux said:


> Ah ok.  I was thinking my dyna-glow wide body on the top shelf would be perfect for cold smoking here in VA.  I am guessing about 5 lit charcoals and some mesquite wood should keep it under 100 degrees.  Your thoughts?



No heat source. Just the smoke generator. Just place the tube or tray on bottom. And the cheese on the racks. If you have a bottom vent leave that open some for a draft.


----------

